# [Umfrage] Welche Netzteilmarke habt ihr?



## ATi-Maniac93 (5. Juli 2010)

Es wird ja immer sehr viel über Netzteile diskutiert, nun möchte ich aus Interesse mal nachfragen bei welcher NT Marke ihr einkauft...

Ich persönlich habe zurzeit ein Corsair CX 400W und bin voll zufrieden, es betreibt sogar den alten Stromfresser Phenom I + 4870 + OC  

Ich bin mal gespannt ob sich BeQuiet durchsetzt, da ja viele User sagen Be Quiet wäre das beste - dabei wissen sie garnicht das BQ nicht so toll ist....

Wir werden sehen!


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Juli 2010)

(x) sonstige
ich benutze das INTERTECH-Coba Nitrox 750 Watt.


----------



## Special_Flo (5. Juli 2010)

ein altes BeQuiet Netzteil mit 430 Watt xD

--> HD4870 + Q8200@3GHz + 4GB Ram und so was 

mfg Flo


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2010)

Ich besitze das OCZ ModXstream 600W und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## poiu (5. Juli 2010)

TAGAN, COUGAR, BQT, FSP

im Keller wohl noch etwas Grütze wie COBA, sky Hawk &CO

PS und ein Li Shin LSE 90W


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Juli 2010)

[x] Xilence Power 750W Gaming Edition


----------



## RT666 (5. Juli 2010)

[x] BeQuiet! siehe Sig.

MgF RT!


----------



## TerrorTomato (5. Juli 2010)

[X] _Sonstiges...

_Superflower 700W NT mit KM. ist zwar nich so gut wie BQ, reicht aber für mich


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Juli 2010)

[X] Corsair (HX1000)
Das NT wirkt aufjedenfall in meinen Haupt System.
Ansonsten noch Enermax, Cougar und Silverstone


----------



## guna7 (5. Juli 2010)

[x] BeQuiet


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2010)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> [X] _Sonstiges...
> 
> _Superflower 700W NT mit KM. ist zwar nich so gut wie BQ, reicht aber für mich


Be Quiet ist auch nicht mehr das, was es einmal war... Heute führen eher Marken wie Cougar, Seasonic oder Enermax den Markt an.


----------



## poiu (5. Juli 2010)

nur das BQT im Retail Markt immer noch mehr verkauft als die drei genannten zusammen 

wobei bei  ENermax ist das schwer zu sagen.


----------



## V!PeR (5. Juli 2010)

[X] Corsair


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Juli 2010)

[X] Cougar

Im Hauptrechner, bei den sonstigen BeQuiet


----------



## Malk (5. Juli 2010)

[x] BeQuiet - be quiet Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3 

Und bin glücklich mit dem Netzteil!

Würde ich jetzt ein neues kaufen würde ich mich für Enermax entscheiden, aus sympathie Gründen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. Juli 2010)

*[X] Enermax* Modu87+ 800 Watt hab ich in meinem Hauptrechner verbaut.
(Nach dem mein Bequiet Dark Power Pro P7 650 W, sehr große Probleme mit meinem Core i7 und GTX280 hatte)

In den zweit PC ist ein Bequiet Straight Power E5 400 Watt verbaut.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Juli 2010)

[X] Corsair (HX850)

und ein Silverstone 300W SFX


----------



## Acid (5. Juli 2010)

[X] Seasonic (x650)


----------



## svppb (5. Juli 2010)

Mir ist ein Corsair jetzt zum zweiten mal kaputt gegangen und habe es durch ein Cougar ersetzt. Meine Auflistung ist derzeit wie folgt.

Zalman 750HP
Cougar S700
BeQuiet Dark Power 550
Corsair 450HV


----------



## Seabound (5. Juli 2010)

[x] cougar (siehe Sig)


----------



## KILLmySELF (5. Juli 2010)

[x] Cougar


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2010)

Im Moment keines...

Geplant ist das Cougar GX-800 

Daher [x] Cougar


----------



## rabe08 (5. Juli 2010)

[x] Superflower mit 550W

Hat nicht den besten Ruf, es gefiel mir damals gut und hatte gutes PL. Besonders gut gefallen hat mir das Kabelmanagement, Dioden-Stecker mit Überwurfmuttern in Chrom, am NT ist dann noch ein beleuchteter Ring um die Stecker  Das NT läuft seit 2 Jahren problemlos mit einem C2D E6750 und einer 8800GT, 4GB RAM und 2 HDDs. Das beste NT ist eines, das man nicht bemerkt.


----------



## snaapsnaap (5. Juli 2010)

[x]Be Quiet Pro Dark 530W

seit über 3 Jahren, fiept aber leicht, wird vllt ersetzt, Marke noch offen


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Juli 2010)

[x] Coolermaster


Noch ein Silent Pro M500, kann sich aber bei nächster Gelegenheit ändern ... ich flirte ganz heiß mit einem Gold Netzteil ... vorallem das Enermax Modu 87+ lächelt mich ganz besonders an *grr* ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juli 2010)

[X]Enermax 
Nen altes, staubiges Modu 82+.


----------



## KingBeike (5. Juli 2010)

[x] Enermax

Enermax Pro 82+ 525 Watt


----------



## Zaucher (5. Juli 2010)

[x] Silverstone Strider 1500W


----------



## Stille (5. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Amacrox mal unter Fortron einsortiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Im Moment keines...
> 
> Geplant ist das Cougar GX-800
> 
> Daher [x] Cougar


 
Keins?
Betreibst du deinen PC mit 26 Hamstern aufm riesigen Hamsterrad? 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> [x] Coolermaster
> 
> 
> Noch ein Silent Pro M500, kann sich aber bei nächster Gelegenheit ändern ... ich flirte ganz heiß mit einem Gold Netzteil ... vorallem das Enermax Modu 87+ lächelt mich ganz besonders an *grr* ^^


 
Ja, das Enermax lächelt dich an... 
Dessen Preis grinst frech mit... 

Hab ja immer noch mein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 im Gaming Rechner.
Das Seasonic S12II 330 Bronze
Und das Corsair HX 450 Watt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mal das beste und effizienteste 'normale' Netzteil gewählt, das gerad nicht in einzelnen Teilen rumliegt...

Und das ist ein Delta DPS-750AB...
Leider funktioniert der Lüftercontroller irgendwie nicht so richtig *ARGH*


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte, du wolltest das mit Teilen aus einen Superflower reparieren? 


Ach ja, kurz mal meckern.. 
wieso ist das keine Multi Choice Umfrage? 
Ich hab schließlich mehr als nur ein Netzteil


----------



## michelthemaster (5. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ein Aerocool Horsepower 750 Watt! An sich schon geilster Name überhaupt (^^) und liefert genug Power für wirklich Alles, evtl häts auch ein kleineres Netzteil getan, hoffe die 750 Watt werden nie gebraucht 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Gutes Netzteil und hat damals deutlich weniger wie vergleichbare Bequiet oder Enermax Netzteile gekostet, wobei ich heute evtl. anders kaufen würde, finde Enermax auch sehr sympathisch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juli 2010)

Seasonic (da ist wenigstens auch drin was drauf steht, bei Corsair, Thermaltake, Coolermaster und co sind ja nur gebrandete Netzteile mit anderem Inhalt).


----------



## eddi99 (5. Juli 2010)

Zalman 850HP genial leises und gut verarbeitetes NT. Würde es wieder kaufen...


----------



## HeNrY (5. Juli 2010)

Enermax Liberty 500W


----------



## Own3r (5. Juli 2010)

[x] BeQuiet!

Dark Power Pro P7 750W


----------



## KillerCroc (5. Juli 2010)

Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 750W


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

Aktuell

Hauptrechner: BeQuiet E7 MC 480W
Freundin: BeQuiet E6 400W
Schlafzimmer Rechner: BeQuiet L7 350W 
Testsystem: BeQuiet L7 350W

Allerdings wird das L7 350 des Testsystems einem Xilence QX weichen müssen da ich ein stärkeres Nt benötigen werde.


----------



## fpsJunkie (5. Juli 2010)

Be Quiet Straight Power 700W rockt meinen Rechner!


----------



## Shi (5. Juli 2010)

BQ PP 530W L7

und ein Delta DPS-350AB (bald Thermaltake 520W PurePower )


----------



## steinschock (5. Juli 2010)

Leider BQT P7 DPP 650W

Und ärger mit meiner GTX280  ob es daran liegt.
Ist halt ein Unsicherheitsfaktor, Probleme mit der Config gibt es ja genug.

Werde auch auf Cougar oder Enermax umsteigen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2010)

be quiet Dark Power P7 450 Watt und voll auf zufrieden mit dem Netzteil, die Welligkeit ist wohl ein bischen hoch also noch leichte reste von wechsel Strom aber auch beim übertakten total stabiel.


----------



## herethic (5. Juli 2010)

[x]Enermax

Ein Modu 625W 82+


----------



## fuddles (5. Juli 2010)

[x] bequiet
2* BQ pure Power L7 430W
1* BQ pure Power L7 300W

Sind angenehm leise und bleiben schön kühl.


----------



## utacat (5. Juli 2010)

[x] BeQuit Dark Power Pro 430 Watt

MfG utacat


----------



## Lyran (5. Juli 2010)

be quiet Straight Power E7-CM-580W


----------



## Juarez91 (5. Juli 2010)

[x] Antec
Hab seit 3 Tagen ein Antec True Power New 550W.
Klasse Teil und super Preis.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Juli 2010)

[x] Coolermaster

sehr zufrieden damit

das naechste bzw naechstgroessere falls mal gebraucht wird wieder ein Coolermaster, Enermax oder Corsair.

Nie wieder beQuiet!


----------



## maGic (5. Juli 2010)

[x] Tagan 2 ForceII 400w, schon oft mit A64x5000+ und 9800GTX an Grenze gebracht 
Die läuft immer noch wunderbar, wird bald durch 900w Version ersetzen, wenn Pforte Packet finden. 

Für Testsystem benutzt ich Delta DPS350 (reduante Fön-Netzteil für Server)


----------



## Rolk (5. Juli 2010)

[x] Arctic Cooling

im Spielerechner. Wobei es mich ja schon jucken würde HD4890 Crossfire auszuprobieren. Muss wohl doch irgendwann mal was stärkeres her. 

Ansonsten ein Seasonic S12II 380 im Bürorechner und ein Corsair VX450 im Lanrechner. Bis jetzt ist mir noch kein NT gestorben, obwohl ich die kleinen wahrlich nicht geschont habe.


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Juli 2010)

[X] BeQuiet Dark Power P7 550W


----------



## -Chefkoch- (6. Juli 2010)

[x] Enermax Modu 82+ 525 Watt


----------



## Low (6. Juli 2010)

Cougar, habe es gekauft weil es Orange ist 
CM 550 Watt


----------



## GxGamer (6. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mein Xilence Testmuster und es lebt immer noch


----------



## schlappe89 (6. Juli 2010)

Nem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul oder wie war das? ^^
Am besten sind immer noch die Netzteile die einfach funktionieren.

Ich hab ein BeQuiet 530W aber nicht mehr lang, bald kommt das Cougar CMX ins Haus, wenn ich ehrlich bin nur wegen der Optik aber wenns technisch top ist macht das ja nix.


----------



## Speed-E (6. Juli 2010)

[x] Enermax Infiniti 720w


----------



## kress (6. Juli 2010)

[X]Corsair HX520.


----------



## Bruce112 (6. Juli 2010)

hab den bequiet E6 straight serie 600 watt ,

hab den damals für 82 euro gekauft im jahre 2007 
dark power auch zu teuer 
natürlich gibt es bessere enermax aber für mich  zu teuer


----------



## AMDFan88 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich besitze jetzt ein Coolermaster GX 550W, mein Netzteil was ich davor hatte das Dark Power Pro BQT P6 530W von BeQuiet musste leider aufgrund eines defektes weichen. Offensichtlich hat das BeQuiet NT an dem bekannten Startbug gelitten was bei einigen Produktserien der Bequiet NTs der Fall ist, dazu gibt es ein Interessanten Artikel hier [Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ForumBase


----------



## Westcoast (6. Juli 2010)

[X] Enermax Modu 82+ 525 Watt


----------



## God-Among-Insects (6. Juli 2010)

[x] BeQuiet! 

Dark Power Pro P7 550Watt und Dark Power Pro P7 450Watt


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (6. Juli 2010)

Das Xilence hier im Forum benutzt wird hätte ich niemals gedacht...


----------



## SXFreak (7. Juli 2010)

[x] BeQuiet!


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2010)

[X]_Tagan_ 

600 Watt


----------



## Bärenmarke (7. Juli 2010)

[X] be quiet

Momentan habe ich noch das dark power pro p7 450 watt und davor hatte ich ein dark power pro 600 watt. Aber beim nächsten Netzteil kauf wird es definitiv ein Cougar, die lächeln mich schon sehr an 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## NCphalon (7. Juli 2010)

[x] Be Quiet

(Ich hol mir aber irgendwann ma en Singlerail NT... zum eloxieren, vernickeln etc. )


----------



## DrSin (7. Juli 2010)

[x] Sonstige - Mushkin


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Juli 2010)

1000W Silverstone...ist ein Hammerteil!


----------



## iceman650 (7. Juli 2010)

Seasonic X-650 80+ Gold.
Mit meinem Phenom2 940 BE unter Prime95 und meiner HD4870 unter Furmark steht der Lüfter noch . Sehr geiles Teil.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2010)

[x]Sonstige
Sapphire FirePSU 625W(im Grunde ein Enermax Modu)


----------



## poiu (7. Juli 2010)

Interessant das die Statistik meine bisherige aussagen bestätigt das BQT im Retail Markt mehr verkauft als COugar, Enermax& Seasonic zusammen, für dieses Forum Trifft das Wohl zu 

aber man sieht auch das Sharcoon, Antec & Co nicht sehr verbreitet sind und das sind ja NTs die wir wenigstens aktuell sehr empfehlen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich denke liegt auch daran das Netzteile recht lange von PC zu PC mitgeschleift werden, ich hab ja auch ein be quiet sowie Erzbaron und quanti, es gab halt mal ne Zeit da war be quiet nun mal top. Sind jetzt zwar nicht mehr absolute Spitze aber immer noch in den top 4 Liste neben Antec, Enermax, Seasonic!


----------



## sinthor4s (8. Juli 2010)

Dark Power Pro P7 550Watt

kein schlechtes Ding aber mein nächstes wird wohl kein Be Quiet!.


----------



## sleek (8. Juli 2010)

[x] Corsair

Corsair HX520


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ein Seasonic M12-500 und das wird bis auf weiteres auch so bleiben, obwohl das Teil schon über 3 Jahre alt ist. Für ein modernes Netzteil mit 80 Plus Gold und 4x 8-Pin fehlt das Geld.


----------



## Finsk (8. Juli 2010)

[x] BeQuiet, hatte zuvor No Name bzw. Xilence, bis mir das Xilence einfach abgeraucht ist.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Juli 2010)

BeQuiet (!) und das seit jahren. is mittlerweile mein 5. und ich hatte nie, nich mal ansatzweise, probleme mit der firma


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Juli 2010)

[*X*] Corsair 

Momentan kommt ein Corsair HX850W zum Einsatz, und ich bin recht zufrieden mit dem Teil...


----------



## maGic (9. Juli 2010)

[x] immer noch Tagan

2ForceII 900w, endlich SLi eingebaut, dafür unpassable Heizung in meine Zimmer -.-


----------



## moe (9. Juli 2010)

[x] Sharkoon

ein älteres mit 450 watt. das hat mich bis jetzt noch nie im stich gelassen und ist so leise, dass ichs nicht hör, wenn ich vorm rechner sitze. selbst bei solchen temps draußen nicht.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Juli 2010)

[x] Corsair HX 850 Watt
[x] Cougar CM700
[x] Xilence 480Watt
[x] "Noname" -> FSB250 Watt 

MFG


----------



## Feuerreiter (9. Juli 2010)

[x] Corsair 

Ein HX450W. Kaufgründe waren v.a. das Kabelmanagement sowie die 7-Jahres-Garantie aber natürlich auch die Leistung  .


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2010)

[x] 2x BeQuiet (System Power S6 550W und Pure Power L7 430Watt); 1x NoName

Mit den BeQuiets hate ich nie Probleme, warum sollte ich also ein "Experiment" wagen und ein anderes nehmen


----------



## God-Among-Insects (10. Juli 2010)

es ist sehr interessant. ein paar behaupten immer das BeQuiet Netzteile eine sehr schlechte Qualität haben aber trozdem besitzt die Mehrheit diese Marke. i


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2010)

das hat viele Gründe

1. BQT sind nicht super schlecht oder super Gut sondern Mittelmaß mit gutem Support

2. BQT ist eine der ältesten Marken am Markt und viele bleiben bei BQT aus Gewohnheit
das erklärt die zahlen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Juli 2010)

[x] OCZ Mod XStream Pro 600W

bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Xel'Naga (10. Juli 2010)

Bin gerade dabei mein altes Netzteil (Zalman 850 Watt) auszubauen und ein neues Netzteil (Enermax 1250 Watt) einzubauen.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (10. Juli 2010)

ich hab BeQuiet! gekauft weil die einfach die leisesten Netzteil bauen und ich glaub das ist auch der Kaufgrund anderer


----------



## AeroX (10. Juli 2010)

Ich habn schönes Thermaltake Thoughpower drinne mit 750w. Schön leise passt! 
Im 2t system ein lc power mit 420w


----------



## Pumpi (10. Juli 2010)

Enermax Modu 87-700 Watt. Sollte ich das thermiale Experiment ausweiten, müßte ich wohl mein "altes" 1000 Watt Silverstone SST reanimieren.
Bei letzterem hat der "leise 135mm kugelgelagerte Lüfter" nach 4 Monaten das klackern in Kaltem Zustand angefangen (läuft auf Temp rund).

Gut das ich beide in mein HAF reingebaut bekomme, währ dann wohl 80 Plus Bronze,5.

Währ ich dann eigentlich mit 1700 Watt in einem Gehäuse der PSU Champ hier  ?


----------



## RealGerry (10. Juli 2010)

[x] BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro mit 750Watt

Nachdem mein enermax Liberty 620 sich mit einem lauten Knall verabschiedet hat habe ich mich dafür entschieden.

Im Zweitrechner dröhnt noch ein Tagan mit 500W uns für mich klar, das ich die Marke nicht mehr kauf, denn die Lautstärke geht absolut nicht...


----------



## UnnerveD (10. Juli 2010)

AMDFan88 schrieb:


> Ich besitze jetzt ein Coolermaster GX 550W, mein Netzteil was ich davor hatte das Dark Power Pro BQT P6 530W von BeQuiet musste leider aufgrund eines defektes weichen. Offensichtlich hat das BeQuiet NT an dem bekannten Startbug gelitten was bei einigen Produktserien der Bequiet NTs der Fall ist, dazu gibt es ein Interessanten Artikel hier [Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ForumBase



Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem 550W auch - wurde aber anstandlos innerhalb von 2 Tagen!! von BQ getauscht.
Seither - keine Probleme, mal schauen ob der Fehler nochmal auftritt.
(Gab sogar noch einen kompletten Kabelsatz kostenlos dazu)


----------



## Hagrid (10. Juli 2010)

BeQuiet! Pure Power 430 Watt


----------



## zwilling72 (10. Juli 2010)

BeQuiet! Pure Power 430 Watt


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Juli 2010)

Be Quiet Pure Power 530 Watt


----------



## xN1c0 (17. Juli 2010)

Im moment habe Ich ein Coolermaster Silent Pro M500 und bin sehr zufrieden damit-
davor wars ein Noname billig Netzteil, das sich letztendlich mit nem lauten Knall verabschiedet hat.
Zum Glück hat die Hardware nicht gelitten...


----------



## Uziflator (17. Juli 2010)

Noch ein Corsair HX 520, mal sehen was das nächste wird.


----------



## SirSnuff (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hab n Cougar S-700, is günstig und gut!
mfg


----------



## Selene (19. Juli 2010)

(X) _Thermaltake Toughpower 650 W
_


----------



## Infin1ty (19. Juli 2010)

[X]Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 650W

Habe ich mal für 80 Euro hier im Forum geschossen 
(neu 150  Völlig überteuert)

Wird aber in naher Zukunft ( wenn die neuen Radeons kommen) gegen was andres getauscht, weil ich dann CF vorhabe (und von PCI-E Adaptern halte ich nichts)

Edit: Und mein gutes altes Seasonic S12 500W liegt noch rum.


----------



## fpsJunkie (19. Juli 2010)

Be Quiet straight Power 700W
Rasurbo 550W
NesteQ 750W


----------



## jobo (19. Juli 2010)

Mein Corsair VX450W leistet mir immer noch gute Dienste.


----------



## Amigo (21. Juli 2010)

Cooler Master Silent Pro 600W


----------



## robbe (21. Juli 2010)

BeQuiet Dark power Pro P7 650W
Läuft seit über 2 Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## meratheus (21. Juli 2010)

Nachdem BQ Dark-Power in nicht einem Jahr 2mal den Geist aufgegeben hat, wechselte ich auf Corsair HX750. Nachdem zweitem Defekt habe ich auf den Umtausch-Service gerne verzichtet und die PSU mal geöffnet. So berauschend war die Verarbeitung im Inneren nicht.

Das Enermax (AMD-System) ist schon etwas älter, mittlerweile knapp 3 Jahre. Bisher noch keine Probleme, aber wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, wird auch dieses durch ein Corsair (HX oder AX) ersetzt.


----------



## meratheus (21. Juli 2010)

RealGerry schrieb:


> [x]Nachdem mein enermax Liberty 620 sich mit einem lauten Knall verabschiedet hat habe ich mich dafür entschieden.



Lach... exakt die selbe PSU hat sich mit dem selben Symthom bei mir 2007 verabschiedet. Im Haus wurde es mit einmal sehr ruhig und vor allem dunkel. Doch ich kaufte das selbe Model noch einmel, was bis heute noch läuft.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Juli 2010)

CoolerMaster ftw! xD


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

[x] BeQuiet
Und ich oute mich jetzt: ich hab die E7-CM-600W-PCGH-Edition


----------



## Sutta (21. Juli 2010)

Cougar 550 CM (oder so ähnlich )  und bin zufrieden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Juli 2010)

Ein BeQuiet Dark Power mit zuviel Watt.


----------



## Sylvestris (22. Juli 2010)

Enermax Pro 87+


----------



## .Mac (22. Juli 2010)

Ein Superflower, ist derzeit ziemlich unterlastet, was wahrscheinlich auch besser ist.


----------



## Clastron (22. Juli 2010)

Tagan 900W


----------



## Harti52 (22. Juli 2010)

[X] bequiet

Strait Power 450W


----------



## Octopoth (22. Juli 2010)

[x] Enermax

Infiniti 650W


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

[x] Tagan, das ist mir neulich aber aus heiterem himmel (kein oc) einfach so abgeraucht. jetzt rma, bin/war nicht gerade zufrieden mit dem teil... mal schaun was als nächstes kommt


----------



## Tenshou (5. August 2010)

Ich habe ein Codegen mit 400W Leistung.


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. August 2010)

[x] Seasonic

X-650.


----------



## zøtac (5. August 2010)

[X] Be Quiet!
Mein nächstes wird aber ein Cougar oder Coolermaster


----------



## alm0st (6. August 2010)

[x] BeQuiet

Genauer gesagt ein "Dark Power Pro P7" mit satten 850 Watt


----------



## HipHopStyle17 (6. August 2010)

Fortron Netzteil 350 Watt habe in alte Bahnhaus gefunden und mitgenommen, funktioniert noch aber muffelte nach Kellergeruch.. Alte Xilence in Karton geschmissen, obwohl auch 350 Watt hatte schaffte er es nicht bei COD MF2 flüssiges Bild zu schaffen mit GeForce 9800 GTX, Fortron schafft das ^^ Respekt an Bahnschrott^^


----------



## Uziflator (6. August 2010)

HipHopStyle17 schrieb:


> Fortron Netzteil 350 Watt habe in alte Bahnhaus gefunden und mitgenommen, funktioniert noch aber muffelte nach Kellergeruch.. Alte Xilence in Karton geschmissen, obwohl auch 350 Watt hatte schaffte er es nicht bei COD MF2 flüssiges Bild zu schaffen mit GeForce 9800 GTX, Fortron schafft das ^^ Respekt an Bahnschrott^^



Das dein Xilence keine 350 W schafft is bei denen nix besonderes, die schaffen eigentlich nie dass was drauf steht.


----------



## TheRammbock (6. August 2010)

[x] Antec TruePower New TP-550


----------



## sensitron (6. August 2010)

be quiet 530w


----------



## Pixy (6. August 2010)

Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P6-PRO-600W - Pro,

was anderes kommt mir nicht ins Gehäuse.


----------



## HipHopStyle17 (6. August 2010)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Das dein Xilence keine 350 W schafft is bei denen nix besonderes, die schaffen eigentlich nie dass was drauf steht.




klar das habe ich auch von meinen Kollegen erfahren der mag Xilence Netzteile einfach nicht aber da mein vorheriges Netzteil kaputt ging beim spielen (wollte schiessen und genau beim Schuss ging Sicherung aus und Netzteil stinkte etwas, war auch sehr heiss die Platine) hatte ich es aus meinen alten rechner rausgemacht und zur Not benutzt, jetzt hab ich jedenfalls ein besseres bin zufrieden damit^^


----------



## zethos (7. August 2010)

Corsair HX 450 im Wohnzimmer PC
Seasonic S II 380 Watt im Büro PC,als Ersatz für mein bewährtes,sehr leise Nexus 8040 400Watt,dass jetzt im PC meiner Nichte steckt.
Und als Ersatz/Testnetzteil ein altes FSP 350 watt


----------



## Ichbins (7. August 2010)

[x] Cougar 700CM


----------



## SveD (7. August 2010)

Enermax Modu87+ 500W. TOP Teil


----------



## Mexxim (7. August 2010)

[x] seasonic, semipassiv und einfach nur top 

und ein Hama NT fürs lappi


----------



## Stitch (7. August 2010)

Be Quit , schon immer


----------



## Flaeshi (7. August 2010)

[X]CoolerMaster
Habe das Silent Pro mit 500 Watt. Ich wollte auch mal eins mit Kabelmanagement probieren, da ich mit meinem Be Quiet! Straight Power, welches ich zuvor nutzte, nicht wirklich Herr des Kabelwirrwarrs geworden bin. Auch wenn das Silent Pro im moment in der RMA (Übergangslösung: Be Quiet! ) ist, bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden damit (solange es bei einer RMA bleibt).


----------



## fL!nT (7. August 2010)

[X] BeQuiet
Im 1.Rechner sowie im 2. Rechner. Bin sehr zufrieden,da sehr leise.
Davor hatte ich mal ein LC Power


----------



## theLamer (7. August 2010)

Tagan Piperock 500W


----------



## jayzee1980 (7. August 2010)

[x] Bequiet  -> Straight Power E 700 Watt


----------



## taks (7. August 2010)

Be Quiet! Straight Power BQT E6-400W 80plus


----------



## stephan-as-ice (7. August 2010)

(x) Bequiet
Ich habe das BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P8 1200 Watt.


----------



## ShawnBaalson (10. März 2011)

Cougar S550

Muss ganz schön was stemmen bei mir ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (10. März 2011)

Sonstige 

SuperFlower Crown 600Watt nachdem mein Sharkoon pünktlich zum ablauf der garantie zusammengebrochen ist


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (10. März 2011)

BQ PurePower 530W...


----------



## Carmir (10. März 2011)

Seasonic X-650


----------



## darkKO (11. März 2011)

Corsair VX450W...

Hat mittlerweile schon insgesamt 4 Rechner miterlebt und läuft noch immer wie am ersten Tag...


----------



## ph1driver (11. März 2011)

Super Flower Amazon 450W


----------



## Dari (11. März 2011)

Corsair HX650


----------



## Jimini (11. März 2011)

In allen 5 Rechnern be quiet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. März 2011)

Vorher ein be quiet Dark Power P7, jetzt eine CougarCX800 Watt.


----------



## byte1981 (11. März 2011)

Nitrox 750W


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. März 2011)

(x) sonstiges

ADATA HM 850 Watt. Super Teil für 100€. ADATA kann nicht nur RAMs bauen. Leise und stylisch. Werde wieder ADATA verbauen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2011)

ADATA baut Schrott aber wenn es dich glücklich macht dan verbau es weiterhin.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. März 2011)

Enermax Liberty  500W.

Hat zwei kurzschlüsse überlebt.

Überzeugend.


MFG


----------



## m3ntry (12. März 2011)

[x] Corsair GS600 

ordentlich Power und schön leise !


----------



## besserwisser18 (12. März 2011)

Super flower golden Green 600w
War beim pcgh Abo dabei


----------



## mari0 (12. März 2011)

Coolermaster 500W  Silent Pro


----------



## Jan565 (12. März 2011)

[X] Cougar

Ich hab das NT noch nicht mal warm bekommen. Hat 550W und bleibt bei einer belastung von etwa 450W immer noch Kühl und wird nicht mal warm.


----------



## BaueROG (12. März 2011)

[X] XFX

Bin eigentlich relativ zufrieden mit meinem NT, allerdings nur schade das es kein kabelmanagement hat


----------



## lu89 (12. März 2011)

[x] Corsair VX550W. Und im Retro Pc ein super geiles Lc Power LC6420.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. März 2011)

http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&id=536&rubrik=Hardware&seite=1


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> ADATA baut Schrott aber wenn es dich glücklich macht dan verbau es weiterhin.


 
hmm rumgeflamet ohne sich vorher zu informieren. Stark !

EDIT: http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&id=536&rubrik=Hardware&seite=1
http://www.funkykit.com/component/content/article/6717-review-adata-hm-850w-power-supply.html


----------



## junglekid (12. März 2011)

[X] Sonstiges

PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 . gibts leider nicht mehr auf dem deutschen markt


----------



## Kalmar (12. März 2011)

[x] Sonstiges

Jersey CM-650E85 - ein feines Modular- NT für wenig Geld.
Hab mich dafür entschieden, da ein paar Tests für das Ding sprachen :
Test bei Technic3d.com


----------



## JoKa29 (14. März 2011)

Corsair GS800 und ein NoName "HM-GP" 780W


----------



## Lotz24 (14. März 2011)

Thermaltake TR2 RX 450W


----------



## Ahab (14. März 2011)

[X] Corsair

Ist schon ein älterer Herr, macht aber auch nach über drei Jahren noch einen echt guten Job.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. März 2011)

[X]Cougar
Ich weiß nicht, wie es passiert, aber immer wenn ich ein neues Teil brauche wirds ein Cougar!


----------



## Baer.nap (15. März 2011)

Silverstone strider 1500w main
be quiet dark power pro  850 w Zweitrechner
cougar cmx 700w "office mit quad und ner 480er " 
enermax galaxy dxx 1000 w "Resteverwertung"


----------



## Gothic1806 (15. März 2011)

[X] Silverstone "StriderPlus" 850W im Hauptrechner
     NesteQ ECS 5001 - 500W im zweit Rechner
     Coba 350W im Retrorechner


Mfg  Markus


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. März 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie es passiert, aber immer wenn ich ein neues Teil brauche wirds ein Cougar!



Was hast du bloß vor 2009 für Netzteile gekauft … ich denke mal HEC, oder?


----------



## orca113 (15. März 2011)

Be Quiet!

Also bei mir sollte es auch ca. 400W haben und hatte mich auf ein Cougar eingeschossen.Wegen Preisleistung und weil viele gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.Habe mich dann aber kurzum doch für ein Be Quiet! entschieden weil ich gerade einen frischen Test des Straight Power E8 gelesen hatte der gut ausfiel für dieses NT. Dachte da, investiere ca. 50€ in Be Quiet!


----------



## b00gie (15. März 2011)

[x] BeQuiet

und zwar das Straight Power E8 CM 580W. Super Teil bis jetzt


----------



## toxic27 (15. März 2011)

[x] Thermaltake und zwas das Thoughpower 750 W (Thermaltake ToughPower 750W Cable Management ATX 2.2 (W0116) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)

TOP Ding  Schon mein 3tes verbautes und werds wohl immer wieder mit Thermaltake "versuchen"


----------



## Aks-ty (15. März 2011)

[X] Sharkoon Silentstorm CM SHA-560

Mal zum Testen gekauft^^

hatte vorher nen Xilence Redwin 600 Watt Gaming edition was 6 Jahre gehalten hat obwohl auch derbe Stromfresser dran hingen. Verurteilt Xilence ned die haben damals echt schrott gebaut und dann haben sie levicom gekauft und auch dessen Netzteiltechnik übernommen.Ich habe es nur ausgetauscht da der Lüfter den Geist aufgegeben hat.Danach hab ich es mal aufgeschraubt und mal nachgeguckt was die Technik sagt. Sah alles noch gut aus Kondensatoren voll ok alle lötstellen noch voll ok. Also die 80 Euro vor 6 Jahren haben sich gelohnt^^


----------



## Cyruz (15. März 2011)

Corsair FTW ^^  ... nie wieder beSchrott ... nur schlechte Erfahrung mit gemacht. Erstes hat sich mit nem Primärkurzen verabschiedet und das Austauschgerät der neueren Serie hat nach 4 Monaten einfach den Geist aufgegeben (dennoch Astreiner Support seitens bequiet alles fix, alles super) . Und ich dimensioniere meine NT´s immer sehr großzügig. Corsair HX850 gekauft und siehe da, auch nach Monaten und verschiedenster Hardware keine Probs.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. März 2011)

[x] BeQuiet  Dark Power Pro


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2011)

[X] Cougar SX 700 und A 400 für meine Hauptrechner. BeQuiet Straigt Power und Dark Power, HEC sowie noch ein paar NoName Teile


----------



## GoldenMic (15. März 2011)

Antec True Power New TP - 550


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2011)

Mittlerweile kein Enermax mehr, sondern ein staubiges Seasonic S12II.


----------



## Deadless (16. März 2011)

Hmm bin der einzigste mit einem Chieftec Netzteil


----------



## Erzbaron (16. März 2011)

scheinbar ja  wobei ich das eigentlich nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen kann ... Chieftec verkauft ziemlich gute Netzteile


----------



## Homer Jay (16. März 2011)

Mein zweites beQuiet!


----------



## Schleifer (16. März 2011)

Be Quiet


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. März 2011)

Bequiet und Rasurbo...

Warum sind eigentlich die BeQuiet NT's so stark vertreten?
Liegt das an einer guten Marketing Abteilung??


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (16. März 2011)

Das Enermax PRO+82 und noch ein altes beQuiet...


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Warum sind eigentlich die BeQuiet NT's so stark vertreten?
> Liegt das an einer guten Marketing Abteilung??


 
Durchaus. Liegt wohl an diesem tollen Vor-Ort Service oder so was die wohl haben.


----------



## Kusanar (16. März 2011)

Also ich hab mein BeQuiet aus Gewohnheit 

Die letzten 2 von BeQuiet laufen nach wie vor, deswegen hats auch für den neuen PC wieder eins gehagelt.


----------



## fctriesel (17. März 2011)

Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold


----------



## McClaine (17. März 2011)

Thermaltake Toughpower 850Watt, schaltet sich ab wenn ich mit der GTX580 @ 1,18v 988MHz Core Benchmarke


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (17. März 2011)

also ich habe nen be quiet pure power 530 watt ich glauvbe c7 oder l7

ist zwar schon bsissle älter aber es verrichtet seinen dienst immernoch gut.

mfg alex


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. März 2011)

Seit 1,5 Jahren nen AC Fusion550R.
Warum?
War damals nen P/Lsieger und es hat nen ungewöhnliches Design.

Hat nen Haufen PCIe-Kabel (2x6pin & 2x6+2pin), aber nur 17A aufe 12V-Schienen.
Für Untenmontage ist das 24pin-Kabel zu kurz und es fiebt ordentlich im 3Dmark ....

.... aber egal, ich find geil


----------



## Lan_Party (17. März 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Sonstige
> 
> SuperFlower Crown 600Watt nachdem mein Sharkoon pünktlich zum ablauf der garantie zusammengebrochen ist



Was ein Zufall.  
[x]Be quiet


----------



## Godaishu (17. März 2011)

Momentan ein SuperFlower 650W. War ein schnellschuss da mein Xilence 500W abgeraucht ist ... (jajaja selber Schuld und so... )

Da mir die blaue LED aber zu krass ist .. und ich eigentlich ein Netzteil mit 80+Gold möchte wird sich das wohl ändern.

Bis jetzt hänge ich an Cougar ... hat jemand sonst Vorschläge? Ist für einen Core i5 2500k und meine bald kommende 560Ti ...


----------



## xeno75 (18. März 2011)

Ist der Thread noch aktuell? Einige der Vorredner von Seite 1 dürften doch schon ein neues Netzteil haben....

[x] Corsair AX850

(bis letzte woche ein Enermax Liberty 550)


----------



## Windows0.1 (18. März 2011)

Ich benutze nur LC Power


----------



## thom_cat (18. März 2011)

aktuell im system ein antec... eigentlich aber ein enermax.
nächste woche wird es mal ein xilence werden.


----------



## Cybertrigger (18. März 2011)

be quiet! hab ich verbaut
einmal das be quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7
und dann noch das be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 in einem anderen pc


----------



## Lappa (18. März 2011)

Cougar A 450


----------



## Jojoshman (18. März 2011)

Antec High Current Gamer 520w


----------

